# Solved: Can't select WinRAR as default program



## Myriadi (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello,

I am currently attempting to open a .cbr file using WinRAR. My problem is that when I go to the file properties and try to select WinRAR as the default program to open this file type, I am unable to.

For example: right click -> properties -> opens with: <program> -> change -> browse -> C:\Program Files\WinRAR -> WinRAR -> open

At this point WinRAR should appear in either the Recommended programs or other programs list, but it doesn't. The funny thing is that I can select the other executable programs that are located inside the WinRAR folder to open with (Uninstall.exe, RAR.exe, UnRAR.exe), even though they are of no use to this situation.

If I open WinRAR.exe and then open the .cbr files within the program I am unable to unarchive them, however I would still like to be able to set WinRAR as the default program to open this file type.

Also, I transfered the files to another computer and was able to open them using the initially stated technique that I unable to do on my computer.

I am using Widows Vista 64-bit and have WinRAR x64 3.93 (newest version). I found a completely unrelated topic on another forum that suggested that if it can't be added to the list of programs to be opened with, then it could be a registry issue. Maybe someone could shed more light on that.

Oh, and to spare anyone from asking, yes I have tried rebooting my computer and uninstalling/re-installing WinRAR.

Any help would be appreciated.

Myriadi


----------



## love__hate877 (Jul 27, 2010)

I recommend reinstalling the winrar setup
maybe u remmber when we install winrar we have to select various type of file format
sometimes we just ignores it nd tick check mark on just rar formart
nd leave other format away
u can just re install ur winrar nd tick mark all the formart again


----------



## skyrider123 (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm not sure if what you'r trying to do is possible as the way WinRAR interacts with windows is through familiar file types, when it see's a file extension it recognises it then adds its functions to the context menu (right click).

Some things you could try are:
- Rename the extension from .cbr to .zip or some other format that might keep integrity but be recognised by WinRAR.
- I find that 7-Zip has the ability to extract files from more file types that Win-RAR, and best of all it's free, and has an x64 version. Link


----------



## Myriadi (Feb 23, 2009)

However, it _is_ possible to do. I was able to do this on another computer. My issue is trying to figure out why it cannot be done on my computer. I am quite convinced it is a registry issue. I'll try cleaning up my registry with CCleaner and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## Myriadi (Feb 23, 2009)

OK, after cleaning my registry it work's the way I want it to. I guess it was a problem with the registry and not with file associations.

Problem solved.


----------

